# Vaginal bacterial infections can lead to PRETERM LABOR??



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I probably have a bacterial infection- 99 percent certain since I know very well what they feel like. Will find out next week.

I'm mostly concerned now though because I just read online it can lead to preterm labor. Does this mean I should call my midwife and have her see me this week to test me for it to treat it?

It will be SO FRUSTRATING if I have to go on antibiotics...So much for all my efforts to put probiotics in my system the past 7 months.

Now I'll definitely test positive for GBS in a few weeks if they put me on antibiotics. GREAT.

-Caitrin


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hugs mama... I'd contact your midwife. Bacterial vaginosis can cause real problems during pregnancy (even though it's not that uncommon... and the risks are still probably pretty low overall, the studies vary on that). There may be options other than antibiotics, but I'd imagine complimentary treatments would work better if they're started sooner.

I've seen preterm labor mentioned as a possible outcome of untreated BV during pregnancy but the one I was really afraid of was PROM (which I had with dd1). It's not something I'd risk... at least contact your midwife and see what they say.

Keeping my fingers crossed that you're totally fine and there wont be any need for stronger medicines!

ETA- here are some non-antibiotic ideas http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/bacvgnss.html and here http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/vagInfections.html


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

There is an association - a good portion of women with preterm labor have BV. BUT, most women who have BV _don't_ have preterm labor. Get it treated, but don't stress over it.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I had BV around 7mo with dd. Treated with garlic overnight and it cleared up like THAT. Amazing.

Are you going to do hibiclens for GBS? That might work on the BV, too.


----------



## wholisticmidwife (Apr 29, 2008)

My advice is find out what your dealing with. Than you can make an educated decision about treatment. BV can cause problems but it doesnt mean it WILL.
Sam Evans CPM


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

I second the suggestion to find out what you're dealing with, so you can make an educated decision. I do wish I had been able to make an educated decision. However, noone bothered to diagnose my bacterial infection that caused my 34w premature birth. My OB just told me my symptoms were normal pg symptoms (don't worry, dear, leave this up to the professionals!) I had 2 HCPs tell me they believed that's why dd was born early, by the way.

I personally would've preferred to have antibiotics and a full term baby.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Posting so I remember where this thread is-may need it in the future.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

I had a bv infection that was diagnosed by a great nurse practitioner by my symptoms...lab tests had come back negative several times and I literally suffered w/ bv for *years*. I took a class B drug during my pregnancy which did kick the infection. But then my dh gave it back to me, so I had to take the drug again (vaginal suppository) and he had to take an oral antibiotic. Don't remember the name of either drug.

My mw's dd *did* go into preterm labor due to bv, so it's not something I would blow off. However, as others have mentioned, there are other ways to kick it than abx, that are more effective, healthier, and will have better long term results. Try a good organic yogurt on a tampon overnight until your symptoms subside. Also take PB-8 daily (a probiotic), eat alot of raw garlic, insert garlic vaginally when you're not doing the yogurt. Have your DP use PB-8, too, and keep it up until your GBS test to help you get a negative result.

Good luck. And I'm sorry you're suffering w/ bv...


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

The drug was probably metronidazole. I think BV is seriously underdiagnosed, largely because care providers are looking for several symptoms and it may present atypically with only one or two of the classic signs. As far as passing it back and forth between your partner, BV is fundamentally a condition of pH imbalance. The vagina is naturally very acidic and full of acid-loving bacteria and hostile to alkaline-loving bacteria. It's only when the pH gets off kilter that the "bad" bacteria can grow. Your partner may be passing the bacteria back to you, but if your BV were really gone the bacteria wouldn't be able to stick around. At least one study has shown that metronidazole is not effective in treating chronic BV; all it does it kill the bacteria, it does nothing to restore your vaginal health so that it won't come back. Many women don't even know they have it since it does not always cause irritation, and given our lack of education of our bodies they do not know that the odor and discharge are not normal.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

Yes, I think that was the drug, nashvillemw...I have heard that about vaginal pH, but am confused, since I thought a more alkaline body is healthier...that acidity is linked to cancer and other illnesses--a weakened immune system. IF that's the case, why is a more acidic vagina a healthier vagina?


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Because it's the the way nature made us. I don't know about the rest of the body (and I'm skeptical of what I've read), but the vagina is naturally supposed to be an acidic environment.

On a scale of 0 (acid) to 14 (alkaline), normal vaginal pH is 3.8 to 4.5. Any higher than that is diagnostic of BV.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

garlic suppository/ies followed by probiotics. (an acidopholis tablet in the vagina...)


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

For reference, normal blood pH is around 7.4, saliva 6.0-7.0, and and urine around 5.0-7.0, so pretty neutral. You may want to give second thought to what you've read about alkaline being healthier.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlec* 
I had a bv infection that was diagnosed by a great nurse practitioner by my symptoms...lab tests had come back negative several times and I literally suffered w/ bv for *years*. I took a class B drug during my pregnancy which did kick the infection. But then my dh gave it back to me, so I had to take the drug again (vaginal suppository) and he had to take an oral antibiotic. Don't remember the name of either drug.

My mw's dd *did* go into preterm labor due to bv, so it's not something I would blow off. However, as others have mentioned, there are other ways to kick it than abx, that are more effective, healthier, and will have better long term results. Try a good organic yogurt on a tampon overnight until your symptoms subside. Also take PB-8 daily (a probiotic), eat alot of raw garlic, insert garlic vaginally when you're not doing the yogurt. Have your DP use PB-8, too, and keep it up until your GBS test to help you get a negative result.

Good luck. And I'm sorry you're suffering w/ bv...

Wow- thank you for your advice!

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlec* 
I had a bv infection that was diagnosed by a great nurse practitioner by my symptoms...lab tests had come back negative several times and I literally suffered w/ bv for *years*. I took a class B drug during my pregnancy which did kick the infection. But then my dh gave it back to me, so I had to take the drug again (vaginal suppository) and he had to take an oral antibiotic. Don't remember the name of either drug.

My mw's dd *did* go into preterm labor due to bv, so it's not something I would blow off. However, as others have mentioned, there are other ways to kick it than abx, that are more effective, healthier, and will have better long term results. Try a good organic yogurt on a tampon overnight until your symptoms subside. Also take PB-8 daily (a probiotic), eat alot of raw garlic, insert garlic vaginally when you're not doing the yogurt. Have your DP use PB-8, too, and keep it up until your GBS test to help you get a negative result.

Good luck. And I'm sorry you're suffering w/ bv...

Where can I get PB-8? Can I get it at Fred Meyer? (the only place I usually shop)

-Caitrin


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I mentioned it in the other thread, but a rinse (douche) of hydrogen peroxide will help restore the normal pH, then you'll be primed to re-colonize with probiotics (inserted directly into the vagina). Any remaining bacteria that survive the pH change should be crowded out by the good bacteria.

This is assuming you have BV. If you have a STD you will need antibiotics, and of course yeast requires an antifungal treatment.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

You're welcome, Caitrin. Not sure about Fred Myer...we don't have that store around here. The Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods would have it, though. It needs to be refrigerated, so it would be in the refrigerated vitamins section.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

nashvillemw, do you know of a way I can test my vaginal ph level? I have ph paper for urine or saliva....is there some way I could use it to test vag ph? Or is there something else I could get to test it that you know of? Thanks for the ph info...I actually had thought the entire body was a single ph level!


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Any pH paper will do provided it measures the proper range. Tear off a piece, wrap it around your finger and stick it in the vagina.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

Thanks, I will try it.


----------

